# Kids..got to love them



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

So Monday is my night with the goirls at my house. Last night I only had the 13 year old becasue her sister is away at camp as a CIT so I took the one on one opportunity.

I asked, "If you think back over the past year or so is there anything that you are mad about? Is there anything that I'm doing you don't like or can change? Things that you would like or dislike? I realize it is a big general question and you don't need to anwer quickly but I'd like to know if there is anything I can change or discuss with you that might make things easier for you".

I know big question right....She came back with "I'd like if you had more fruits and vegetables in the house for when I come over." Wow didn't see that coming. LOL. I said "sure how about when you come over for the weekend we go to the store and you pick up whatever you want."

I will probably narrow the question down more the next time I'm looking for some feedback on how she is handling the divorce but kind of nice she came back with Fruit and Veggies. LOL

Shoeguy


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Good for you for asking those questions! I think the fruit and vegetables answer was great myself. You have a 13yo who values eating healthily and wants to eat fruit and veg, AND she's expressing what is lacking from her perspective..... which in a way is related to how you care for her. I'm not suggesting she's lacking care from you, please don't misunderstand me. It might not have been what you were hoping to hear about but I think it's a positive answer!

:smthumbup:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

lol. After my mother left the big issue I had with my dad when I was 13 was the runny whites in my over easy egg. I like my whites firm, only the yolk runny. I remember wanting to tell him, but not knowing how to be tactful. You are doing okay with the question, and the answer!


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like I'm on the right course then. thanks for the responses. 

I was at the grocery store last night and was going to buy some Fruit and Veggies but remembered I was going to take my daughter so did not purchase anything. We will go Friday when I get home.

take care,

Shoeguy


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Shoeguy said:


> Sounds like I'm on the right course then. thanks for the responses.
> 
> I was at the grocery store last night and was going to buy some Fruit and Veggies but remembered I was going to take my daughter so did not purchase anything. We will go Friday when I get home.
> 
> ...


My daughter is a lot younger and she still does not know what all she wants but we take weekly trips to the grocery store together. We make it fun. But at the same time I'm trying to teach her that if she wants something and she doesn't ask for it then she might not get it. 

Friday night we are going to get homemade pizza ingredients and then cook it up! SHould be a nice, relaxing evening. Although, I might wait until Saturday. Grocery store on Saturday morning is packed with good looking women! I need my entertainment as well! :lol:


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Didn't know the Saturday morning hideout of good looking women. Thanks Paradise

On that note I saw one of the most atractive woman I've ever seen in person today at lunch. Man oh man. I assumed to young and not interested in a 42 yr old slightly greying need to lose 30 pounds heavy guy when she clearly could have tons of guys.

Kind of makes me wnat to work out. LOL But smokin' she was.

Is it bad that I've been dating a woman for 7 months and still think that way? I suck at the dating/relationship/whatever you call it game I have to be involved with now that I'm back in the field.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Your feelings are yours, Shoe. Don't feel bad. You are still trying to sort out everything post-D. Nothing wrong with finding someone attractive. As long as out don't step out of you current relationship. 

The grocery store comments are funny. I love it. There is a guy I run into all the time at the grocery store and he says "Everytime I'm here, I see this hot woman from behind and she turns around, it's always you!" Lol we're on the same shopping schedule I think.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Jelly

As far as you grocery store friend, Do you ever say "see you in the veggie isle next week" or"That sure is a nice peice of meat you have there." lol


----------

